# Jo Ann fabric - 40% off valid through 9/20/08



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

They have had these coupons in the Sun. paper for the last 4 weeks at least. That is when I noticed them. It helped with I bought the bolts of fur for my spiders. Didn't realise that Michaels took them though. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Printed Coupons 
Waiting for the girls to get out of school before we go to Michaels tonite.

Thanks


----------



## MikesTooLz (Jul 30, 2007)

Growler said:


> They have had these coupons in the Sun. paper for the last 4 weeks at least. That is when I noticed them. It helped with I bought the bolts of fur for my spiders. Didn't realise that Michaels took them though. Thanks for the heads up.


Yep on the door as you walk in they should have a big sticker that says they accept coupons from competitors.

I gave the couple to the lady at the register and she didnt even think about it. (didnt scan it either) just gave me the 40% off my $80 purchase and put the coupon in the coupon slot of the register.

(i got the halloween countdown sign)


----------

